# Mac Studio Ultra (cpu spikes, audio pops, playback restarts) Logic Pro



## Abjection (Nov 7, 2022)

Hey all,

My apologies if this isn’t allowed as I had a prior post but I’ve now had a change in issues, so I feel as though this may be worth a new thread.

Anyhow, I’m looking to see if anyone else has experienced audio pops, clicks, intermittent CPU spikes and playback restarts while using an audio interface in Logic Pro. Specifically on an m1 studio, either Ultra or Max.

I’m currently on the latest version of Monterey and Logic. I’ve been troubleshooting for weeks since purchasing my Ultra and the only way I’m able to resolve the issues are if I plug headphones directly into the headphone input of the ultra and use the built in sound card for Logic.

I’ve tried four different audio interfaces (apollo x6, volt 1, focusrite 2i2, focusrite 18i20) and each one of them still exhibits said behavior, for a while I thought it was just the UA but after much further extensive testing I’ve figured out that it happens with any external interface. Either Thunderbolt, USB C, and usb 3.

Please, if anyone else has had this issue or had any potential idea of a work around I’d love to hear about it.

I am running all Native plugins, but have also recreated this issue using just the stick logic instruments and plugins.

I had zero issues for years when using an iMac - it’s only since going to an m1 that these issues have started. Everything was installed fresh here as well.

Thanks!


----------



## sourcefor (Nov 7, 2022)

I have a new MacBook Pro m1 16” and I get cpu spikes a lot. I think it maybe because I’m running in Rosetta mode! Not sure…hopefully someone can shed some light on how to properly set it up using M1 and non-m1 compatible plugins! Sorry you’re having issues!


----------



## Saxer (Nov 7, 2022)

Same here. I'm rather new to my Mac Studio Ultra and I had some times when the spinning wheel appears and shortly after that my interface wasn't selected anymore. I had to restart the computer to get it back to work.
In fuller arrangements the song position line jumps back a few steps from time to time or back to cycle start. Also some CPU spikes.

Tough these errors now happen less often than a few weeks ago. Interface stays connected now. I didn't change anything. Can't really find a causal connection to the plugins I use. Happens with purely native and mixed with Rosettas.
I had a few background apps running that took CPU. md-worker (Spotlight) which makes an index of all data (about 15 external drives) and thumbnails agend. I let the Mac run overnight without any other app loaded (just finder) and the apps stopped eating CPU after a while. I don't know if there's a connection.

My interface is a Fireface UCX via USB. Same interface worked without problem on an Intel Mac. And yes, as far as I could test it the problems were gone without interface connection but I can't really work that way as my Mac is in a separate room. Also last Monterey and Fireface drivers and Logic 10.7.4 (already installed 10.7.5 but couldn't try yet).


----------



## HCMarkus (Nov 7, 2022)

Running Digital Performer 11.2 and 11.21 AS-Native, I have not experienced these or similar issues on my Ultra, under macOS 12.61 with a MOTU 828ES Thunderbolt-connected interface.

Similarly, running MainStage under 12.61 with Focusrite Scarlett USB-connected interface, no issues.

What Logic Buffer Size are you using? I typically run 128 for a nice combination of responsiveness and CPU load.


----------



## Abjection (Nov 7, 2022)

I run at 128 as well, but I've tired 256 - 1024, as well as well as 32 - 64 just to see. Nothing helps it. However, I just tried the last thing I could think of and I installed reaper...I've been running everything as a audio units, have been looping playback with 30 tracks plus an imported video file, a Valhalla reverb and some instances of sound toys echo boy on every track - so like over 100 plugins total, and have had zero issue whatsoever. No audio pops, no restarting and no cpu overloads...Using my Apollo x6, all running on Arm 64 version of reaper. What could this mean?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 7, 2022)

I haven't had that issue with my Metric Halo 2882 3D interface connected by Ethernet and using their latest driver. Mac Studio Max, Monterey.

Just to make sure, this couldn't be a USB issue, could it?


----------



## Abjection (Nov 7, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I haven't had that issue with my Metric Halo 2882 3D interface connected by Ethernet and using their latest driver. Mac Studio Max, Monterey.
> 
> Just to make sure, this couldn't be a USB issue, could it?


Not sure - but it doesn't happen in Reaper so I would think not?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 7, 2022)

Abjection said:


> Not sure - but it doesn't happen in Reaper so I would think not?


Makes sense.


----------



## Abjection (Nov 8, 2022)

Dear anyone who is having these same issues.

I've just reverted back to 10.6.3 - I cannot say how I did this, but use your imagination. I don't generally take part in this sort of thing but I had no other way to do so, and figured it was worth it for testing. Turns out, all of my issues go away. No more cpu spikes whatsoever. So, it seems to be some sort of issue with Logic 10.7 and later. At least for me.


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 8, 2022)

Disappointing to read this. I have a new Mac Studio Max coming AND a UA Apollo x6, and it seems that my only option is to run the latest MacOS (Ventura) and the latest version of Logic (10.7.5). Apple should make older versions easily available-OS and Logic, so that we don't have to go through this every time there's a major update. And we shouldn't have to go on the dark web or know a guy who knows a guy to resolve this.


----------



## Abjection (Nov 8, 2022)

John Zuker said:


> Disappointing to read this. I have a new Mac Studio Max coming AND a UA Apollo x6, and it seems that my only option is to run the latest MacOS (Ventura) and the latest version of Logic (10.7.5). Apple should make older versions easily available-OS and Logic, so that we don't have to go through this every time there's a major update. And we shouldn't have to go on the dark web or know a guy who knows a guy to resolve this.


My friend, maybe you will be lucky when the time comes. Having said that, if you need any assistance getting the 10.6 Logic please reach out and I'll do my best to assist. I in no way advocate this sort of thing generally, but this is a situation that I feel there is no alternative option...


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 8, 2022)

Abjection said:


> My friend, maybe you will be lucky when the time comes. Having said that, if you need any assistance getting the 10.6 Logic please reach out and I'll do my best to assist. I in no way advocate this sort of thing generally, but this is a situation that I feel there is no alternative option...


Hey, thanks, I appreciate that! Yeah, kind of ridiculous that we have to resort to these sort of things, especially after willingly paying thousands of our hard earned $ to get fast, smooth, glitch free performance. And, yes, fingers crossed, maybe things will be ironed out by the time I'm up and running with the new machine. Thanks again!


----------



## Abjection (Nov 8, 2022)

No problem, best of luck!


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 8, 2022)

John Zuker said:


> I have a new Mac Studio Max coming AND a UA Apollo x6, and it seems that my only option is to run the latest MacOS (Ventura) and the latest version of Logic (10.7.5). Apple should make older versions easily available-OS and Logic, so that we don't have to go through this every time there's a major update.


This is an official link to older macOS versions:






How to download macOS


Download and install current or previous versions of the Mac operating system.



support.apple.com





You need to make a bootable disc image on a USB stick. It's easy to do. Monterey will work with your computer:






Create a bootable installer for macOS


You can use an external drive or secondary volume as a startup disk from which to install the Mac operating system.



support.apple.com


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 8, 2022)

Ah cool thanks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 8, 2022)

John Zuker said:


> Ah cool thanks.


John, you're going to be delighted with the Mac Studio.

I'm sure all the issues here will be resolved by the time it arrives.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 8, 2022)

babylonwaves said:


> You need to make a bootable disc image on a USB stick. It's easy to do. Monterey will work with your computer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a bootable *installer*. It's useful, but I'd suggest this (which I need to do too, just so I have a backup):









How to make an external bootable working drive in macOS Ventura | AppleInsider


When something goes wrong with your Mac, it's a boon to have a separate, external drive that you can work from — but Apple no longer makes that easy. Here's how to do it.




appleinsider.com


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 8, 2022)

For future reference you can keep backups of older Logic versions (and always should). You zip Logic before you download the update, then move the zip somewhere else, e.g. yourndesktop. You still leave the unzipped version in the application folder, then update. After it's updated you can unzip the old version, rename it to the Logic version, move it back to the apps folder, and can have both installed on your machine. You can even have one set to open with Rosetta, the other to open natively.


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 8, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> John, you're going to be delighted with the Mac Studio.
> 
> I'm sure all the issues here will be resolved by the time it arrives.


Hope so! Thanks, Nick.


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 8, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> For future reference you can keep backups of older Logic versions (and always should). You zip Logic before you download the update, then move the zip somewhere else, e.g. yourndesktop. You still leave the unzipped version in the application folder, then update. After it's updated you can unzip the old version, rename it to the Logic version, move it back to the apps folder, and can have both installed on your machine. You can even have one set to open with Rosetta, the other to open natively.


Indeed, I always did that all the way up to 10.4.7 when I could no longer update Logic on my old (2010, High Sierra) Mac Pro. So I'm essentially starting from square one with this new Mac.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 8, 2022)

John Zuker said:


> Indeed, I always did that all the way up to 10.4.7 when I could no longer update Logic on my old (2010, High Sierra) Mac Pro. So I'm essentially starting from square one with this new Mac.


Same here.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2022)

The only way I can think of to _legitimately_ obtain an older version of LogicPro, presuming you don't have a backup, is to install an older version of MacOS..it has to be old enough version of MacOS such that the max LogicPro version that was possible on that particular OS version will be the version you need to install. Then use App Store to download LogicPro and it will download that older version.

You could use something like VirtualBox to install that old version of MacOS without ruining your existing MacOS version, though I am not sure whether that will work on M1, and also you probably don't want to run LogicPro in rosetta mode all the time.

If I had an M1 I would definitely run Monterey for now. If it came shipped from Apple with Ventura I would personally reinstall Monterey on it. But that still won't get you back to the older version of LogicPro, you'll have to install something older..perhaps BigSur?

I had a lot of problems with LogicPro 10.7 also, seems like 10.7.4 has been ok though, but 10.7.5 introduced a slew of new bugs... But I'm not on M1 yet either, so the problems might be completely different.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 8, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> The only way I can think of to _legitimately_ obtain an older version of LogicPro, presuming you don't have a backup, is to install an older version of MacOS..it has to be old enough version of MacOS such that the max LogicPro version that was possible on that particular OS version will be the version you need to install. Then use App Store to download LogicPro and it will download that older version.
> 
> You could use something like VirtualBox to install that old version of MacOS without ruining your existing MacOS version, though I am not sure whether that will work on M1, and also you probably don't want to run LogicPro in rosetta mode all the time.
> 
> ...


An old backup machine with Catalina would see 10.6.3 as the last version of Logic available for it.


----------

